# Power door lock problem.



## sunway (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a 2005 X-trail with an alarm system. When I was trying to trace down another electrical problem I must have done something to the power door locks. All the doors lock with the FOB or drivers button. However they do not unlock. I wouldn't really care except the back hatch cannot be opened then. When the unlock button is pressed I can here clicking in the alarm module. Also locking/unlocking using the key in the drivers door does not unlock/lock the other doors as it should. If anyone can give me an idea what to check it would be greatly appreciated. I looked at the manual and checked fuse 28 but thats not the problem. Thanks


----------



## sunway (Apr 11, 2017)

I also checked fuse 5. I have found out the maker of the alarm system and its called a Wheels 2F5 XC333 but cannot find a manual. I also forgot to mention I can lock all the doors by pressing the FOB or door button. I just cannot unlock.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

sunway said:


> I have found out the maker of the alarm system and its called a Wheels 2F5 XC333 but cannot find a manual.


The only references I find online for Wheels 2F5 car alarms is Concorde Auto in Singapore and another online Malaysian vendor.


----------

